# [Q] Jelly Bean 4.1.1 on Samsung GT-S5300 (Galaxy pocket)



## Puravv (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install and run Jelly bean 4.1.1 on my Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-s5300). So my questions are :

1) Is it possible to run Jelly beans 4.1.1 on GT-s5300.

2) If yes then where can I find the Jelly Beans ROM and how can i flash it on my GT-S5300.

Please help I am tired of running Android 2.3 on my phone.

Thanks


----------



## sany (Oct 16, 2012)

*ICS not available yet for S5300*

Hi 

I don't think there is one that exists . Even I am waiting for one. 2.3.6 official ROM is too slow, it atleast takes 3-4 seconds to start a call after pressing the green 'call' button.

In the past I heard rumours of Android 4.0 officially getting available for this device (but you know it is Samsung - generally they take around a year to get their updates to reach their device) so not sure if this is first of all true. There are other ROMs that call it like 'jelly mod roms', but they are again not ICS versions. Not sure why Cyanogen Mod is not working on this device. 

There is a place called 'Androidust' blogs - where I noticed twice that they are running an article on an app that can be installed on an ICS based ROM on Galaxy Pocket, which is pure mockery - why? because there is no single ICS Rom that is yet available to run this app on this device and they are running this article as to how to port that app on an ICS running galaxy pocket! will they every do the research before posting such blogs!

I am even trying to dump this device for a sony ericsson mini (as I am looking for small form factor device or some device from micromax) owing to its slow speed, mainly it makes me go crazy during initiating a dial.


----------



## DJ Galax (Oct 16, 2012)

sany said:


> There is a place called 'Androidust' blogs - where I noticed twice that they are running an article on an app that can be installed on an ICS based ROM on Galaxy Pocket, which is pure mockery - why? because there is no single ICS Rom that is yet available to run this app on this device and they are running this article as to how to port that app on an ICS running galaxy pocket! will they every do the research before posting such blogs!

Click to collapse



I recall reading these and I'm pissed off at them for publishing stuff like that.

Anyhow, there is no official ICS/JB, nor is there CyanogenMod... your best bet is to flash the MAK-DROID ROM for speeding up your device a little bit and then flashing JellyMOD on top of it. It's the closest you're going to get for now. It will require you to root your device though and you will lose all your data so back it up if you need to. If you don't want to root or flash, then there's little you can do.

Also, I heard someone ported CyanogenMod 7.2 RC1 but I have yet to see a download link for it.

HTH

Sent from my GT-S5300


----------



## tausifrashad2009 (Dec 5, 2012)

i have rooted my galaxy y 5360 and successfully updated to 4.1.1 from 2.3.6


----------



## epipok (Dec 11, 2012)

Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Boonsaq (Dec 11, 2012)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Humm....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## curious_karan (Dec 12, 2012)

Pls give me the download link

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## epipok (Dec 12, 2012)

Pm sent

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JovieBrett (Dec 23, 2012)

*Hi!*



Boonsaq said:


> Humm....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you give me the link? I have my GT-S5300 )

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can I have the link? Please? I'll try it to my GT-S5300


----------



## epipok (Dec 23, 2012)

JovieBrett said:


> Can you give me the link? I have my GT-S5300 )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pm sent


----------



## blueflowervase (Dec 25, 2012)

Please give me the link. Thanks :beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## epipok (Dec 26, 2012)

blueflowervase said:


> Please give me the link. Thanks :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



pm sent


----------



## blueflowervase (Dec 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried doing this on S5300? Thanks. :beer:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zezeto (Dec 27, 2012)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Can you also give me the link? Thanks. 
Has anyone tried it yet on the samsung S5300?


----------



## epipok (Dec 28, 2012)

zezeto said:


> Can you also give me the link? Thanks.
> Has anyone tried it yet on the samsung S5300?

Click to collapse



pm sent


----------



## Ghormoon (Dec 28, 2012)

can i have the link too? ^^

btw, anyone using it for a while? how fast/slow it is? ^^

thanks


----------



## iputued (Dec 29, 2012)

*I want to try*



epipok said:


> pm sent

Click to collapse



Please send me the link, I want to try the rom for my S5300


----------



## ROPHY (Dec 29, 2012)

*hellow*

sir can you give i link i want to try my phone plssssssssssss thank you


----------



## DSNG (Dec 29, 2012)

*Can you give me the link? I have my GT-S5300*



epipok said:


> pm sent

Click to collapse



Can you give me the link? I have my GT-S5300


----------



## epipok (Dec 29, 2012)

Ghormoon said:


> can i have the link too? ^^
> 
> btw, anyone using it for a while? how fast/slow it is? ^^
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



pm sent  

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too. if some developers here interested i can give the link

Click to collapse



to all requesting for te link here it is, pls. read carefully before attempting to upgrade.

Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too. if some developers here interested i can give the link

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/12/15/install-galaxy-pocket-plus-s5301-xxalj7-android-404-official-firmware/2/


----------



## Puravv (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install and run Jelly bean 4.1.1 on my Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-s5300). So my questions are :

1) Is it possible to run Jelly beans 4.1.1 on GT-s5300.

2) If yes then where can I find the Jelly Beans ROM and how can i flash it on my GT-S5300.

Please help I am tired of running Android 2.3 on my phone.

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav8651000 (Jan 3, 2013)

can i have a  PM me too ??


----------



## epipok (Jan 3, 2013)

The link is on my last post 

________________________________


----------



## kr4k3rz (Jan 3, 2013)

Had any 1 tried this 4.0.4 update on 5300s.?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bayustev (Jan 7, 2013)

armv6>x< armv7. is diffrent..try to port..


----------



## macfelenny (Jan 12, 2013)

Can you give me the link? Thanks


----------



## epipok (Jan 16, 2013)

macfelenny said:


> Can you give me the link? Thanks

Click to collapse



once again here is the link http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/12/15/install-galaxy-pocket-plus-s5301-xxalj7-android-404-official-firmware/2/

and other firmware link http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/12/15/install-galaxy-pocket-plus-s5301-xxalj7-android-404-official-firmware/2/

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

And oh i almost forgot that galaxy pocket plus gt-s5301 firmware also exist on sammobile

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bornik Smash (Jan 18, 2013)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dude.. In the link you posted, the new firmware is for Samsung Galaxy Pocket Plus S5301 not for GT-S5300 
And in that site, it says it's only for that model..


----------



## epipok (Jan 18, 2013)

Bornik Smash said:


> Dude.. In the link you posted, the new firmware is for Samsung Galaxy Pocket Plus S5301 not for GT-S5300
> And in that site, it says it's only for that model..

Click to collapse



yeah i know dude, thats why i said im not pretty sure if it also "fits" for galaxy pocket only. reading the full thread might help you


----------



## Bornik Smash (Jan 19, 2013)

epipok said:


> yeah i know dude, thats why i said im not pretty sure if it also "fits" for galaxy pocket only. reading the full thread might help you

Click to collapse



Maybe it didn't work on GT-S5300.
Because none of the people in the previous posts replied if it worked. Oh well.. 
Do you have any suggestions in what I should do now that I've rooted my phone? 
It feels like the same as if nothing has changed. The only difference is
that I installed a new ROM which made my phone's appearance a bit different.


----------



## Ajinkyapatil55 (Jan 26, 2013)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can u please post the link in thread instead of PM ?


----------



## epipok (Jan 27, 2013)

Ajinkyapatil55 said:


> Can u please post the link in thread instead of PM ?[/QUOTE
> 
> link is already exist on this thread, pls. fully read the forum... and  for you here's the link again http://www.teamandroid.com/2012/12/15/install-galaxy-pocket-plus-s5301-xxalj7-android-404-official-firmware/2/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## teztaz--v3 (Feb 10, 2013)

JovieBrett said:


> Can you give me the link? I have my GT-S5300 )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its size is 800MB bro, larger than ur system memory (300MB)
If u try it, it can brick ur phone


----------



## cjcucio (Feb 24, 2013)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





pls send me the link.. plsss :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nrodgt5300 (Mar 15, 2013)

*exDialer & Contacts*

The way to solve the dialer problem is to install exDialer & Contacts 
it is free on the market 
this dialer is a fast and stylish 
you can also put themes for the dialer 

hope i helped u some way


----------



## laurobruno (Apr 11, 2013)

epipok said:


> pm sent

Click to collapse



Please, can u send it to mee too???


----------



## alexguna (Apr 21, 2013)

*any one is working for cm10 for our pocket?*

any one is working for cm10 for our pocket?


----------



## nocillings almajnun (Apr 22, 2013)

yow ppl can any one tell me hw to root samsung galaxy pocket plus (gt-s5301)


----------



## aryanxxx5 (Apr 26, 2013)

Try Universal Gingerbread Root

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5302


----------



## skmbatha (May 24, 2013)

Why dont you plz make a galaxy pocket GT-S5300 kernel or rom that supports  tun.ko?

Sent from my GT-S5300  using xda app-developers app


----------



## adrdella (May 27, 2013)

epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



can you give me the link? I need it... thank you


----------



## Puravv (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install and run Jelly bean 4.1.1 on my Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-s5300). So my questions are :

1) Is it possible to run Jelly beans 4.1.1 on GT-s5300.

2) If yes then where can I find the Jelly Beans ROM and how can i flash it on my GT-S5300.

Please help I am tired of running Android 2.3 on my phone.

Thanks


----------



## Yerae (Jul 9, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy pocket GT5300*

HELP
I bricked mine and it only boot and display
android logo and a box looking like a trash
with an arrow pointing out the box. what do I
do so when I use key combinations it can boot
to recovery mode?
thanks in advance


----------



## titotomy (Jul 10, 2013)

S5301 is not gingerbread 
5301 is running 4.0.4 ..
and the firmware for 5301 is not compatible for 5300 ..

Sent from my GT-S5301 using xda premium


----------



## david-scj (Jul 23, 2013)

Very hard to have android 4.1.1 for Galaxy Pocket.


----------



## kingkaveh (Sep 16, 2013)

david-scj said:


> Very hard to have android 4.1.1 for Galaxy Pocket.

Click to collapse



I love my galaxy s5300.
but all the program I need them just support android 4.0.1
and there is no android 4.0.1 for s5300
I want to know what is diffrient between s5300 and s5301 ????
why we don't have android 4.0.1??????


----------



## simo12 (Oct 31, 2013)

*link*



epipok said:


> pm sent

Click to collapse



where is link of android 4 for galaxy pocket?


----------



## elenick (Jan 7, 2014)

if you write on google galaxy pocket upgrade it will show you 2 or 3 links wich saying that you can upgrade samsung galaxy pocket S5300 ton jelly bean and to android 4.0.0 and shows a tutorial how to do it is it legit??? i cant post links because i am a newbie in this forum show please post them for me and tell us if it is working  sorry for my bad english


----------



## erika.di.stefano.90 (Jan 14, 2014)

epipok said:


> Pm sent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you give lso me the link?


----------



## Hackerpunk1 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is will only be possible if Broadcom release the source code of drivers for the GPU and CPU. So if you want so, there is a link to sign a petition in my signature, please sign it


----------



## yowanvista (Feb 28, 2014)

Hackerpunk1 said:


> This is will only be possible if Broadcom release the source code of drivers for the GPU and CPU. So if you want so, there is a link to sign a petition in my signature, please sign it

Click to collapse



Ginerbread-era SoC sources won't help even if they Broadcom releases them. You cannot use such sources to compile a working 4.1+ AOSP derived rom.

This legacy SoC never had a 3.4 kernel, your deprecated kernel 2.6 is EOL and no longer maintained or supported. Native Android 4.1+ patches (especially framebuffer) are absent in this release, this essentially means that the hwcomposer API 1.1+ along with the entire graphics framework (surface flinger, vsync) will never work without at least a proper 3.0/3.4 kernel (along with correct platform patches) and proper ION BCM EGL binaries from (which don't even exist for this SoC).

Any post-JB ROM can technically be compiled but essential features like WiFi, BT, GPU hardware acceleration, graphics stack or even the camera and sensors will remain broken due to missing ION libs/blobs. Moreover the low available RAM will make the phone unusable, not to mention that most core Android apps won't work properly due to missing NEON support in ARMv6. It's just pointless to hope that Broadcom would waste their time and money to write new sources from scratch just to appease people using a discontinued 2 year old device.

It's simply time to move on, sticking with an outdated phone as a daily driver won't bring you a functional JB rom.


----------



## mahdy666 (Apr 20, 2014)

No, it's impossible


----------



## mel11 (Jun 5, 2014)

epipok said:


> pm sent

Click to collapse



Hi! can i pls get a link too :laugh:


----------



## rahimgms (Jun 9, 2014)

Please give me the link. Thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## rahimgms (Jun 10, 2014)

HI  pls download link


----------



## rahimgms (Jun 10, 2014)

pls link pls dl link pls download link


----------



## Ultralon (Jun 13, 2014)

*OOT*

i'm sorry for out of topic, but i really need help. my internet connection always stopped suddenly, so i always reboot my device. after rebooting my internet back to normal but it stopped again, reboot again and stop again...i don't know it just me or the other have same problem. is there any way to make my internet go smooth without stopped again??? i'm a newbie here, sory my english bad


----------



## Hackerpunk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Did you try deleting your hosts file?


----------



## Ultralon (Jun 17, 2014)

Hackerpunk1 said:


> Did you try deleting your hosts file?

Click to collapse



what host?can you explain it? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ilyas5000 (Jul 16, 2014)

plz i have galaxy pocket 5300 plz send me the links and if u can i need it sepporet the Arabic language


----------



## Hackerpunk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Delete /system/etc/host


----------



## miamoto123 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Can I have the link... pls.*



epipok said:


> Theres a firmware available on the web for samsung s5301 galaxy pocket plus which is run on ics 4.0 but im not pretty sure if it'll work on s5300 too.  if some developers here interested i can give the link
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




bro ... link pls. thanks man....


----------



## Puravv (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install and run Jelly bean 4.1.1 on my Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-s5300). So my questions are :

1) Is it possible to run Jelly beans 4.1.1 on GT-s5300.

2) If yes then where can I find the Jelly Beans ROM and how can i flash it on my GT-S5300.

Please help I am tired of running Android 2.3 on my phone.

Thanks


----------



## GabrielYanni100898 (Oct 15, 2014)

miamoto123 said:


> bro ... link pls. thanks man....

Click to collapse



Look at the end of page 3, he already posted that link.
But the firmware will not work because of hardware differences: the ROM is ARMv7 and our Cori is ARMv6.

:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## huuho (Dec 8, 2014)

epipok said:


> Pm sent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Too me.


----------



## King ShAngX (Dec 13, 2014)

up to now s5300 has no ics or jellybean rom??


----------



## thamnees (Feb 10, 2018)

great work..really working


----------



## h4kforl1f3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Send to me please


----------

